# 2009 Photo's thread.



## iwantabuggy

I can't believe there is no 2009 photo thread yet, but I can't seem to find one, so I am assuming there isn't one. Here we go. Put your picture and short message here. I'll go first.

I shot this in central Idaho on Monday.

Gun: Savage 116FCSAK 300WM 
Scope: Bushnell Elite 4200 4-16x40AO
Ammo: Handload with 180 gr swift scirrocco, RL-22 powder, CCI primer, Winchester brass
Distance: 407 yards
Number of shots to kill: 1
Shot placement: Blew heart in half










Who's next. Let's see yours.


----------



## mlrusch

Shot this one near Rothsay, Minnesota.

Rack: 9 Point
Gun: Remington 870 Wingmaster w/ 20" rifled slug barrel
Scope: Leupold VX-II 1-4
Distance: 50 yards
Date: Nov. 8, 2009, 7:30 AM


----------



## torf

Shot the morning of November 7th in NE ND.
4X4
Ruger m77 stainless 25-06
Swift scope
15 yards

Sorry for the bad cell phone pic.


----------



## stonebroke

Killed a nice buck yesterday...... Nice 4X5 that probably dressed out around 200 lbs., give or take. Had a real nice hunt. Spotted him in a big field of weeds and watched him lay down. Got the wind in my face and the sun at my back and was able to get to a pile of rocks about 300 yards from him without spooking him and the other deer bedded down there. I finally spotted his tines in the weeds, so just got comfortable and waiting for him to stand up.. Not too long later he did just that and I was able to take him.

So, I have a couple more doe tags to fill here and then I'm done. Heading up to Northern Alberta next week though.... Can't wait to get there!!!!


----------



## gsehnter-bloms

Nice deer stonebroke!


----------



## NDTerminator

I took this big bodied 130 class 4 point at 240 yards this morning as he worked a scrape. I really agonized over shooting this guy the first weekend but decided that as I'm fighting a bad flu bug, a good mature buck in the hand was better than ending up in the hospital and maybe getting nothing.

He grossed 128 & change. The body size makes the rack look smaller than it is and the picture doesn't really do the main beam mass justice.

This is the first deer I've taken with the Weatherby Accu Mark in 257 Wby Mag and I have to say I'm impressed. Much as I love my 700 LHLSS in 270 for western hunting, this Accu Mark shooting 110 grain Accubond handloads might well be the best prairie combo I've ever used, at least for my style of hunting (sneak in far away from the road shooters & slough walkers with rifle, rest, spotting scope, binocs, laser rangefinder to glass bedding, food, and travel route areas. Allows me to spot & size up then set up solid supported shots on deer that don't have a clue I'm in town.).

The 257 Wby is fast, flat, and scary accurate. It's only drawback is that it's a heavy rifle, but I can live with that. I took this buck through the top of the heart and he dropped out of the FOV so fast & hard it looked like the ground opened up under him.


----------



## honkerslayr

great lookin pics guys!


----------



## Niles Short




----------



## NDTerminator

Now that's the oddest looking deer I've ever seen! Big fuzzy 1 point...


----------



## jenny




----------



## Maverick

I didn't see much for big bucks this weekend but on my way home this guy gave me the pleasure of showing himself for a photo op.


















































He is the biggest 4x4 I have ever seen! Sorry if the pictures are a little blurry. They were taken through my bino's! Both corn fields were posted and I was on my way home!


----------



## iwantabuggy

Nice photo's guys. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Duckslayer100

Mav,
That is a monster. Good grief! 
Get permission and hunt those fields for crying out loud!!!


----------



## Springer

I didn't get out this year but here are a couple from guys I work with.








Shot at dark and left until the next morning but the coyotes got to him, not much meat left.








I have one pic from the field but it is dark and doesn't show up very well.


----------



## Maverick

Duckslayer100 said:


> Mav,
> That is a monster. Good grief!
> Get permission and hunt those fields for crying out loud!!!


It was almost like he knew he was untouchable! He looked right at me a couple of times. Licked his lips and walked on. Next weekend!!!


----------



## tikkat3

My mom got this low 130's 4x4 opening day at about 1 made a perfect shot on him. Weighed 208 LBs her biggest bodied and biggest racked buck ever The debate now is mount or not...


----------



## fishhook

Here is a buck i took saturday evening. My son and I were sitting out in a couple of our favorite spots, he was bow hunting (notice the release on his hand in the first photo) and i was rifle hunting. I couldn't see it, but i heard a pickup just hammer it on the prairie trail about a mile south of us. When it comes into sight I see it come ripping around to the north just bouncing up and down this praire trail trying to get to the east/west road. So i'm using the bino's trying to see if i know who it is when my son tells me look dad, over here. i look back to my south and this buck come's trotting through our hunting area. I only had a second to decide, but decided to take him. He's a 5x5 with some thrash at the bases. Long tines. g4's are still 7 inches long. Only 15 inch inside spread however. Not a monster, but a respectable buck. It was a large bodied deer and a tough drag out of some rough terrain.

He probably was on his way toward us anyway and my son might have been able to arrow him, but we harvested him nontheless. I always have shooters remorse after shooting one....not mature enough, could have hunted more, etc.... But, this was a great hunt because i was with my oldest son and he was able to experience it with me. I will never forget the smile on his face when it fell and i looked over at him. We thought it was this buck we have on camera.......










But after a closer look i don't think it is.

Sorry for the long winded story and the poor photos. Especially the one of the cape, but i wanted to show the deer was tagged.


----------



## fishhook

Forgot to add we are pretty sure we saw him there the evening before, but couldn't get a good shot at him. He was cautious in the cover and we ran out of shooting time. On a down note, deer numbers overall seemed very low. We walked miles and miles during the day friday and saturday and saw very few deer...kind of discouraging for the future.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms

We also saw a lot less deer this year so far.


----------



## bontop2

I shot this deer 20 minutes into season (due to the fact I knew he was in the area) after this I walked alot of miles and seen far fewer deer than years past.

















Added the second one so people could see the tag.


----------



## sod44

This buck i shot it was 13 points.


----------



## huntingtim08

My brothers buck on the left is a 4x4 and my buddies buck on the right is a 5x4, both shot about 3/4 a mile from each other about half hour apart


----------



## ndducknut

A guy I teach with shot this beast Sunday morning.


----------



## honker_hunter23

huntingtim08 said:


> My brothers buck on the left is a 4x4 and my buddies buck on the right is a 5x4, both shot about 3/4 a mile from each other about half hour apart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> Nice Bucks


----------



## Maverick

Wow....They are some nice deer there!

Keep the Pic's coming!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

ndduckhunt,

Where was that deer taken?


----------



## barebackjack

ndducknut said:


> A guy I teach with shot this beast Sunday morning.


EGADS!!!

:bowdown:


----------



## NDTerminator

Wife toni shot this nice buck this afternoon. 5x4 with a drop tine on each side for good measure. 100 yards with her Tikka Whitetail Hunter 270...


----------



## stolenbase

Huntfishnd, I think that deer was taken in western Minnesota. I saw it at a meat processing plant when I was coming back from MN but never spoke with the gentlemen who shot it so don't take my word for it. Absolutely a beast.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

stolenbase said:


> Huntfishnd, I think that deer was taken in western Minnesota. I saw it at a meat processing plant when I was coming back from MN but never spoke with the gentlemen who shot it so don't take my word for it. Absolutely a beast.


I was just curious cause I didn't see a tag anywhere on it.


----------



## Chinwhiskers

HUNTNFISHND said:


> stolenbase said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huntfishnd, I think that deer was taken in western Minnesota. I saw it at a meat processing plant when I was coming back from MN but never spoke with the gentlemen who shot it so don't take my word for it. Absolutely a beast.
> 
> 
> 
> I was just curious cause I didn't see a tag anywhere on it.
Click to expand...

Well, thats so they can go out and shoot another.


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

Day: Shot on November 14th, 2009 
Rifle: Model 700 Rem .243
Range: 60 yards
Shot him when he decided to chase some does right to me. Passed him up a few times earlier this week but when he came 60 yards I couldnt resist it.


----------



## bretts

Ndoutdoorsman, I'd have to say you've had on helluva season!


----------



## bontop2

Took my nephew out on saturday and he shot his first ever buck. Notice the license plates on the hunting hoopty(car) Haha..


----------



## fcs111




----------



## BenelliBlaster

4x5 field dressed at 202lbs


----------



## Trapper62

I passed this buck two times in five days of hunting, because I saw one that was about 8" wider than him. On the 6th day of hunting I saw him for the third time and decided that I had to quit being greedy and take him. No regrets and he had no ground shrinkage when I walked up to him. It was a 1.5 mile hike out with him on the game cart but again well worth it!


----------



## Maverick

BenelliBlaster said:


> 4x5 field dressed at 202lbs


Great Buck Aaron!


----------



## Bwana

He isn't very wide but I am plenty tickled with him.










Profile:









What I first saw when he got up.









The whole critter.


----------



## shooteminthelips

I held out until this Monday waiting for something bigger. Saw a lot of nice deer just a lot of really far shots that I passed on. But couldnt stand seeing waterfowl everyday out hunting. And not going after them. So I decided to fill out for the year and shoot this one.

Back to the duck and geese!


----------



## Lizard

That's a nice little buck,should be a good eater.


----------



## bretts

Bwana, great pictures!


----------



## gsehnter-bloms

shooteminthelips said:


> Back to the duck and geese!


It's more fun anyway! At least IMO haha..


----------



## jkolson

5x6 18" spread


----------



## 308

wow nice deer guys they r about twice the size of the ones we got here in Pa. :beer:


----------



## BROWNDOG

We hunt public land in Northern MN and the deer were scarce, not a big one but my buddy Mike got this 6 pointer opening weekend


----------



## Shu

My son is 12, here is his first deer ever, an 8 pt taken on opening morning. He saw it about 80 yards away in the woods and it basically walked right up to him. He let it get to 15 yards before shooting. Not sure I could have waited that long at 12 yrs old!


----------



## gunattic

another nice deer from the top of the hill. lucky I found this one though. I shot this 6X6 and after the recoil saw nothing but a doe and smaller buck still standing around. they were in tall grass and buck brush.. figured this one was dropped where he stood but when I got there... no deer! no blood! walked circles for a while figuring I had a decent shot and found him about 40 yds from where he was when I shot. Just lucky.. it would have been too bad to lose this one. well, too bad to lose any deer really.


----------



## catchineyez

very nice............i have watched way to many guys not follow up on shots or not walk far enough, kudos to you!


----------



## ac700wildcat

Gunattic, did you green score that thing. Man that thing is a bruiser.


----------



## gunattic

I don't really know much about scoring deer. This is the nicest deer I've shot, but maybe not the nicest deer I've seen. I've been fortunate to have shot quite a few very nice bucks over the years but never had one mounted, I think this one may go on the wall.


----------



## Springer

Here is the latest bruiser I was emailed today. 191


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Springer said:


> Here is the latest bruiser I was emailed today. 191


Holy evenness.........


----------



## nosib

Springer said:


> Here is the latest bruiser I was emailed today. 191


Simply amazing..... Where was he shot?


----------



## Maverick

My 2009 buck.
He is not the big one I was after but he will do! Tough year with all the corn and half the deer population!










Sorry about the blurry pic. It was taken from my camera phone!

Springer....that thing is a horse! Nice Deer!


----------



## Norm70

buddy shot a deer down here in se nodak. green scored 189 typical i have it on my cell phone, but don't have a usb for it. i'll see if i can get pics up. its the real deal!! huge deer. If someone that can put it up wants to pm me their cell number i can text it to them and they can put it up.


----------



## MDV89

Norm you can picture text it to your email - just enter into your text such as To: [email protected] and you should be good to go!


----------



## Norm70

wow didn't know that i am behind the times i will do that when i get home from work


----------



## Springer

I am guessing it is up in the Pembina Gorge area, in that corner of the state anyways, 24 1/2" inside, 27 and 28 1/2 mains


----------



## Nick Roehl

Shot with a .270 WSM @ 300yards chasing a doe. Turned the heart to pulp and took out the far shoulder on exit. 5X5.


----------



## Acemallard

Nice buck Nick.


----------



## headshot

I got this guy on Sat. afternoon. He was running a doe and he came straight at me. 20 Yard shot dead center in the chest was all that it took. Never lost any meat but the damage was incredible, everything above the diaphragm was liquid.


----------



## Nick Roehl

Acemallard said:


> Nice buck Nick.


Thanks buddy. :beer:


----------



## KurtR

My wifes deer she got sunday moring grossed 140










My deer i got sunday evening grossed 150


----------



## Norm70

here it is its a frickin bruiser


----------



## Nick Roehl

Norm70 said:


> here it is its a frickin bruiser


Now that's a PIGGY there!! That must be the one I heard about taken in your area.


----------



## huntingtim08

My 4x4 shot of sunday afternoon, was bedded down with a doe in a crp field, im happy with it


----------



## fhalum

Proud of my wife! Five months pregnant, and she got a doe - her second. My son's proud of her, too!









I got this buck at about the same time while in a tree stand a mile away.








[/img]


----------



## Nick Roehl

fhalum said:


> Proud of my wife! Five months pregnant, and she got a doe - her second. My son's proud of her, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this buck at about the same time while in a tree stand a mile away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/img]


Now she is a dedicated hunter!!! Congrats to you both.


----------



## ndhntr

Shot in unit 4C opening weekend. Our group didnt see many deer at all and this was the second biggest I found.


----------



## jclaushunter

Shot this one after watching him lay down with a doe on top of a hill in a pasture about 45min before sunset. After a 1/2 mile stock I got a 150yd shot with my savage 22-250.


----------



## thorpebe

shot the last weekend


----------



## bnbrk94

My 2009 SD buck.


----------



## crosshunt

Nothing that big but this is my first year hunting black bear and mulie and got pretty lucky with both.
2x2 mule deer both killed with a savage 16fss 270wsm topped with a vortex diamondback. One shot one kill!! its all meat in the freezer!!


----------

